# Treated doors



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

While knot nearly as pretty as some of the stuff you boys are turning, these are some treated doors I've made. The single door is for a friends guest house in Freer, Tx. and the other 2 were for the restrooms at the Cypress Creek Recreation Association (Tower Oaks pool) where the girls are on swim team! 

The panels for the restroom doors are made from 5/4 fence boards that were very dry.

The dimensions are for the single door from all 2 by stock. All are 3/0 X 80

I dont know why the pics look bowed in the post, they're really straight!


----------



## Bay Gal (Jun 1, 2004)

Very nice work there, Harbormaster. You're proving to be a multi-talented individual. 

Your dad have anything to do with that?


----------



## Brew (May 21, 2004)

Good stuff Haba. It ain't easy trying to keep all those pieces square.

Jeff


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Harbormaster, those doors look good. I did a little perspective work and here is results on the first door. Hope you don't mind. Are these doors to be painted or stained.


----------



## CptnKris (Feb 27, 2006)

I know where he got it from!!!!!!!


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

slip knot said:


> Harbormaster, those doors look good. I did a little perspective work and here is results on the first door. Hope you don't mind. Are these doors to be painted or stained.


 Thanks!

I just sealed them with Thompsons


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

Nice bowtie effect in the pictures. Doors look great.


----------

